# Snow foam recommendations



## norfolk nik (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all. I am the proud owner of a new fiesta st line in magnetic grey. Could you please advise a good snow fam which produces good foam which doesn't drip off after 2 minutes. Thanks


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

norfolk nik said:


> Hi all. I am the proud owner of a new fiesta st line in magnetic grey. Could you please advise a good snow fam which produces good foam which doesn't drip off after 2 minutes. Thanks


Good thick foam doesn't necessarily equate to good cleaning power. KKD Blizzard is a good foam but I didn't find it a patch on BH Autofoam fpr actual cleaning ability, which you wouldn't like because it doesn't dwell long enough for you.

Anglewax Fast foam and ODK Arctic are also good foams.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BH Autofoam
AutoAllure Snowfoam
AG Polar Blast 

Heard good things about KKD Blizzard


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk arctic is thick, clings well and cleans well
bilt hamber auto foam isnt so thick but cleans very well it doesnt need to cling to clean
odk breakdown is great but doesnt foam up as much or cling as long as arctic but does clean slightly better than arctic

all used in a lance with a pressure washer


----------



## norfolk nik (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought that the longer it clung to the paint the better it cleaned. Thank you so much


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

norfolk nik said:


> I thought that the longer it clung to the paint the better it cleaned. Thank you so much


Your not the only one, but honestly it couldn't be further from the truth. 
Think of it like this the only part of the foam that is actually cleaning is the part of the chemical that is inconract with the paint, so after a few mm's all that excess foam which builds up on top is basically doing nothing except looking good and snowy. As the chemical is doing its thing the longer it stays in place the weaker the reaction gets.
Bilt Hamber Auto foam really takes some beating for cleaning power. And your not left with puddles of foam all over the drive when your finished.

Here's what they say
Applied at a typical PIR (Panel Impact Ratio) of 4%, auto-foam will panel dwell for typically 5 minutes. auto-foam is formulated specifically to offer maximum wetting, it rinses easily too. It is not designed as a superficial high foam product but as a functional material.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

More ++++'s for BH Autofoam 

I want a contactless "pre shampoo" step to shift the muck. BH does this really well.

I use a pump sprayer @ 4% with hot water. I don't get the lovely snow foam effect but I do get the cleaning which is what I want.

Hope this helps.

Andy.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

BH Autofoam through a pump sprayer is hard to beat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

JayMac said:


> BH Autofoam through a pump sprayer is hard to beat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I switched to a spray applicator and got the dilution right this one is amazing!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derek Mc said:


> Since I switched to a spray applicator and got the dilution right this one is amazing!!


If you want to take BH Autofoam to a new level of cleaning, then add 2 or 3% of BH Surfex to the mix.

They mix so well together and the degreasing qualities of Surfex really help the dirt just slide off.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

BH Autofoam for me, if you get the ratio correct it simply cannot be beaten.

Your choice is a product that works properly or
A product that covers the car in "snow" but does not work very well.

Tried most over the years and BH is by far the best, I use through lance, but am going to try through pump sprayer soon to see the difference if any.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> If you want to take BH Autofoam to a new level of cleaning, then add 2 or 3% of BH Surfex to the mix.
> 
> They mix so well together and the degreasing qualities of Surfex really help the dirt just slide off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I've done this but never really noticed a huge difference between using a 4% of Autofoam on it's own.


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

norfolk nik said:


> Hi all. I am the proud owner of a new fiesta st line in magnetic grey. Could you please advise a good snow fam which produces good foam which doesn't drip off after 2 minutes. Thanks


Great motors. Had the 1.0 ecoboost in shadow black. Wrote off on the 5th day. Broke my heart.

Love the KKD range of snowfoam (blizzard, blizzard force, blizzard extreme). Heard amazing reports for BH but never actually got round to getting some.


----------



## norfolk nik (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for your great advice.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

another Bilt Hamber recommendation from me.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ve just ordered 5 litres of BFaf,,,,is it best used through a snow foam lance which I already have or is it worth purchasing a pump sprayer.Also what ratio is best through both.?

Andy


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> I've just ordered 5 litres of BFaf,,,,is it best used through a snow foam lance which I already have or is it worth purchasing a pump sprayer.Also what ratio is best through both.?
> 
> Andy


i use it in a lance! about 1-2 inch filled up with warm water


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Andy (from erm.....Andy )

I prefer a pump sprayer but very much each to their own.

I use this one:

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-water-sprayer-8l/invt/0148140

But anything along those lines is fine. Sometimes there are great deals on Amazon etc.

Ratio is 40ml of Autofoam made up to one litre with hot water (50 degrees C or so). Put the Autofoam in once you've nearly got the right amount of water otherwise you'll be fighting bubbles 

A Fiesta will need probably a couple of litres. Make up 3 if you're going to give the wheel arches and under the sills a really good soaking.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I can also recommend Sonax Actifoam. It's concentration is folly. I Need 5 ml of it on 1 Liter to get proper thick foam with a Gloria FM10 or Altifoam 2000 Handsprayer.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

GleemSpray said:


> If you want to take BH Autofoam to a new level of cleaning, then add 2 or 3% of BH Surfex to the mix.
> 
> They mix so well together and the degreasing qualities of Surfex really help the dirt just slide off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Only problem with this is Surfex can be a bit firm on your LSP so its good for a big clean but not really for maintenance washes but thats just IMO.


----------

